# Advice



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

I have had Daisy for a week and a half now. She was partially trained when I got her and I have been working with her. Yesterday her sister passed away. Today when i went to feed her she kept following me in the cage, but wouldnt step onto my finger. I left her door open and she flew onto the couch with me and proceeded to climb on me. Is this okay or should I let her bond with me more inside the cage before allowing her out?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’m sorry to hear of the loss of Daisy’s sister. Typically we say you should let a new budgie get used to their new surroundings for a couple weeks before attempting so much physical interaction. Daisy does sound well adjusted already, and more tame than usual. However, now that she has another new normal to get used to (the loss of her sister), she may need more space for a little while. It’s fine if she flew out to follow you, but if she doesn’t want to, or won’t step up like she used to, it’s important not to pressure her to do so.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Julie has offered you excellent advice and I agree with her 100%!

Daisy is a cutie. :001_wub:*


----------

